# One and only one...



## robmet1015 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I've been researching the "one" gun to buy for mainly 75% shoot at range and 25% PD at home. I dont plan on carrying the gun. Caliber does not matter but I have read the 45 to 22 conversion options on some can be appealing for shooting alot. Many people have told me their opinions and thoughts. S&W, Kimber, Berrata, and Springfield. 1911 models.

I have shot 22's to 50 cals in the past. All the friends have guns and shoot from time to time and hate using other peoples property. I would like a high quality, reliable product that will last for a long period. I plan on using quality ammo. I dont have a set price range so money is no object. 


I'd love to know peoples quick thoughts and how I should proceed. I am heading to a gun place this evening to look and hope I dont impulse buy. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum from southern oregon


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

A Beretta 92F. JMHO.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Any high quality pistol with a high quality 22 conversion is fine. I have several Glocks in 40 caliber with 9 mm conversion barrels and have a Tactical Solutions 22 conversion for them. The same with my SIGs. A P220 and 226 with 22 conversions manufactured by SIG.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Kimber and Springfield make a mean .45 caliber 1911, can't go wrong with them

But if your using this for a range gun, you may want a 9mm or a .40 ammo is so much cheaper than .45, if you like .22 like you mentioned then get the expensive conversion kit. I cant justify paying much for a .22 conversion kit, thats why i own 9s, which are fun and cheap to shoot. 

If I had to get rid of all my guns and only had 1 gun, I choose a Glock 17


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

A modest sized 9mm with Safety/Decocker or DAO long pull. Cheap ammo and safe gun. I don't think you can go wrong with any of these guns:

SIG SP2022 9mm: DA/SA and Decocker, Tac rail for light. 
Cz SP-01 or P-07 or Phantom: DA/SA safety/decocker, Tac rail for light.
S&W M&P: 4.25" barrel with thumb safety;
Ruger SR9: Striker-fired with Safety.
Walther PPQ/P99: Great striker-fired gun with Safety
FNX-9: DA/SA Lightweight polymer, safety/decocker, tac rail. 
Beretta PX4:; Various models. Check out the C series. 

Of these I would choose the CZ, but I am now shooting a CZ in competition and I love it. 
The 1911 style are SA-only and I they require use of the safety and harder to dry fire.
The Glock's don't have safeties and have relatively light triggers....less safe IMHO. You can get them with safeties...in that case, great. 
I would avoid Taurus and the cheaper brands, although the Bersa 9mm's are a great value and good DA/SA guns. 
Good Luck....you gotta get them in your hand and shoot them if possible to find the right gun for you.
CC


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If your decision is not based on economics then Sig has everything you spelled out in your search.....


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Open carry, concealed carry...

Just having a gun with you either way... priceless


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You might be interested in the EAA Witness 9m/m-.22 long rifle combo. EAA imports a very go product and both the 9m/m and 22 can be found all over. as well as the 9 m/m being a decent PD option.


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Glock


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta 92FS


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 26, 2011)

I really enjoy shooting my compact Walther PPS 9mm which is fairly cheap to shoot. For HD keep Speer Gold Dot 124gr HP Short barrel loaded. For range and fun shooting buy Sellier & Bellot 115gr FMJ which can be bought in 1000 bulk for about 200.00 shipped. The S&B ammo might be inexpensive but it is NOT cheap and I've yet to have a single issue with it. Save the brass to reload yourself reduces the cost much more and it adds a personal touch to your shooting. I usually buy it from BulkAmmo and you can usually find a coupon code for an extra 10.00 savings.

However.... if you don't mind using an atypical round I *have* to recommend the FN FiveseveN USG in 5.7x28mm. This is simply a Blast to shoot! Recoil is just slightly above a .22, much lower then a 9mm, has a 20 round mag and an optional 30, very high velocity at about 2100fps, its light being a full Polymer handgun and really looks great. Can shoot this all day and still stack your shots on the target at 50m. You'll also get noticed when you fire this as its got a great sound that differs from most others. Its not cheap at roughly 1000.00 but its a quality handgun that was designed for military usage and is very tough. It's one of the best handguns I've fired.

The 5.7x28mm round runs about 20.00 per box of 50 and is about 1/2 the weight of a 9mm. Its only used in the FN handguns and the military P90 and civilian PS90 short rifles however I've never had any problems finding it locally. Its got about the same power as a 9mm+P but in studies has an 83% 1 shot stopping power. Makes for a great HD round.

Hope this helps.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There is alot to this question......simple answer CZ P-01.

RCG


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

If size is not an issue Glock in a 9 mm. Ammo is reasonable if you plan to shoot at the range.

If you decide to conceal watch the Beretta Nano. I just purchased one and I could not be happier. High quality pocket 9mm. Russ


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

75% for home defense then size isn't a problem
9mm ammo is the cheapest center fire ammo
glock 34 is Glock's target version - longer sight radius and lighter trigger for accuracy

if you want 22 capabilities then get a Ruger MKiii - totally reliable and very accurate


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

Browning Hi Power  9mm. Accurate. Very reliable. Good ergonomics for most people.


----------

